# Local redfish tournament series



## fsu alex

I'm coordinating a local redfish tournament series to be held at four different locations in the Pensacola area in 2016. After asking around, it seams it generated some interest, considering we don't have anything of that nature around here. 

It will be artificials only, shotgun start, no boundaries, kayaks are welcome, but all anglers must use the same boat ramp are not allowed to load and relaunch at another location. 

Entry fee will be $100 per team. Teams will consist of one or two anglers per vessel. Kayak anglers will be a one man teams, unless it's a two person kayak. All fish will be weighed on the same scale. I do not plan to have a weigh master. This will be a winner takes all format. This series is really more for fun and bragging rights, with some monetary incentive. 

All fish weighed must be inside the Florida redfish slot. Each team may weigh in two legal redfish and the team with the heaviest total weight wins. All fish must be weighed in alive or the team is subject to a half pound per dead fish penalty. 

Start time will be at 6 am/ safe light and all teams must be back at the ramp by 3 pm. Late teams will be penalized a half pound per minute that they are late.

These are dates and locations for the series:

April 16 - Shoreline Park, Gulf Breeze

June 4 - Navy Point, Pensacola

August 20 - Archie Glover, Milton

October 22 - TBD


Please let me know if y'all have any questions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishn4fun

Is it the total weight of 2 fish or largest single fish?


----------



## KingCrab

Are those a game fish? Can u snatch them , spear them or sell them, In a tournament? :shifty: What about the use of FADS? That's the sign of a true tournament champion ! Think are also tree hugging Liberal Dems.


----------



## 706Z

HaHaHA!


----------



## SWAngler

If only artificial's, you should also prohibit Matrix to make it fair? Just my humble opinion.


----------



## fsu alex

fishn4fun said:


> Is it the total weight of 2 fish or largest single fish?


The team with heaviest total weight of both fish wins.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Pa Pow!!!!

Sign me up

Artificials only! Shot Gun start! Red Fish ( slots ) !!!! Now thats fishin!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Is wading allowed?


----------



## fsu alex

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Is wading allowed?


No wading. All anglers must stay on their vessels at all times. I'm just trying to keep a simple format and follow some other tournaments guidelines.


----------



## tailfisher1979

Actually there are two series here with the same format. One is the Emerald Coast Redfish Circuit. Its schedule is posted at www.theredfishclub.com
$80 per boat with 1 tournament per location from Pensacola to Apalachicola with 9 tournaments total. One of those is a LA tournament in Delacroix. There is also a $25 initial membership fee.
The other series is called the Emerald Coast Pro Redfish Series which spawned off the Circuit Series. Its schedule is posted at www.ecprs.com
$250 entry fee with 4 tournaments out of Panama City. There is also a kayak division. Its sponsored by Powerpole, Skeeter boats, Salt Life, Bimini Bay and the Pursuit channel.
$3000 payout for first place and Team of the Year receives two powerpoles.


----------



## redfishreaper

if the goal was to catch the smallest red fish i bet i could win.


----------



## 192

The no boundaries thing worked great for the Florabama tourney last Spring.....


----------



## tailfisher1979

redfishreaper said:


> if the goal was to catch the smallest red fish i bet i could win.


LOL!! That was actually a Calcutta last year.


----------



## Wharf Rat

tailfisher1979 said:


> Actually there are two series here with the same format. One is the Emerald Coast Redfish Circuit. Its schedule is posted at www.theredfishclub.com
> $80 per boat with 1 tournament per location from Pensacola to Apalachicola with 9 tournaments total. One of those is a LA tournament in Delacroix. There is also a $25 initial membership fee.
> The other series is called the Emerald Coast Pro Redfish Series which spawned off the Circuit Series. Its schedule is posted at www.ecprs.com
> $250 entry fee with 4 tournaments out of Panama City. There is also a kayak division. Its sponsored by Powerpole, Skeeter boats, Salt Life, Bimini Bay and the Pursuit channel.
> $3000 payout for first place and Team of the Year receives two powerpoles.


Neither of those are totally based out of Pensacola.


----------



## fsu alex

grouper22 said:


> The no boundaries thing worked great for the Florabama tourney last Spring.....


You can't load up your boat and relaunch, so a boat ride to lndian river would take a lot longer than one day.


----------



## fsu alex

Wharf Rat said:


> Neither of those are totally based out of Pensacola.


That's what I was referring to, I should have clarified. I plan on fishing some tournaments in both of those series, I wanted to have a series that was solely Pensacola based.


----------



## 192

fsu alex said:


> You can't load up your boat and relaunch, so a boat ride to lndian river would take a lot longer than one day.


Ahhh, good call. Missed that...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

So whats the status
...


----------



## fsu alex

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> So whats the status
> ...


What status? Everything is still a go. Whether we have 2 teams or 20.


----------



## 60hertz

I'm in...


----------



## fsu alex

60hertz said:


> I'm in...


Sweet!


----------



## fsu alex

For anybody interested here's a link to the Facebook page. 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=567880420040291&id=567878393373827


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

fsu alex said:


> What status? Everything is still a go. Whether we have 2 teams or 20.


Just wondering


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

This is very cool of you to set up something like this Alex. Sounds like a lot of fun, wish I could take part in it. Good luck man :thumbup:


----------



## barefoot

Jeffbro999 said:


> This is very cool of you to set up something like this Alex. Sounds like a lot of fun, wish I could take part in it. Good luck man :thumbup:


 Yep same here, I'm boatless and the odds are against a yak angler in this series.

Alex, I'm not hating on these rules, but from a kayak perspective it really a boat tournament.

Entry fee will be $100 per team. Teams will consist of one or two anglers per vessel. Kayak anglers will be a one man teams, unless it's a two person kayak. All fish will be weighed on the same scale. I do not plan to have a weigh master. This will be a winner takes all format. This series is really more for fun and bragging rights, with some monetary incentive. 

_@ if this was $50/team, the participation would increase._

_A single man kayak should be less than a boat, statistically...the yak anglers should never win this series, can't cover the same amount of water as a boat in the same given time period._


All fish weighed must be inside the Florida redfish slot. Each team may weigh in two legal redfish and the team with the heaviest total weight wins. 

_Favors a boat team over a single yaker as a boat team has 4 fish to choose from._


All fish must be weighed in alive or the team is subject to a half pound per dead fish penalty. 

_VERY hard for a yaker to keep 2 reds alive all day._

But, it sounds like a blast, good luck to all you guys.

1 last question...can someone join the series half-way thru or at any time?


----------



## tailfisher1979

Wharf Rat said:


> Neither of those are totally based out of Pensacola.


Nope. Just offering an option. Cull permits and insurance? Just wondering because we had to have them. Also making a kayak division separate from the boat division will draw in more kayaks.


----------



## fsu alex

barefoot said:


> Yep same here, I'm boatless and the odds are against a yak angler in this series.
> 
> Alex, I'm not hating on these rules, but from a kayak perspective it really a boat tournament.
> 
> Entry fee will be $100 per team. Teams will consist of one or two anglers per vessel. Kayak anglers will be a one man teams, unless it's a two person kayak. All fish will be weighed on the same scale. I do not plan to have a weigh master. This will be a winner takes all format. This series is really more for fun and bragging rights, with some monetary incentive.
> 
> _@ if this was $50/team, the participation would increase._
> 
> _A single man kayak should be less than a boat, statistically...the yak anglers should never win this series, can't cover the same amount of water as a boat in the same given time period._
> 
> 
> All fish weighed must be inside the Florida redfish slot. Each team may weigh in two legal redfish and the team with the heaviest total weight wins.
> 
> _Favors a boat team over a single yaker as a boat team has 4 fish to choose from._
> 
> 
> All fish must be weighed in alive or the team is subject to a half pound per dead fish penalty.
> 
> _VERY hard for a yaker to keep 2 reds alive all day._
> 
> But, it sounds like a blast, good luck to all you guys.
> 
> 1 last question...can someone join the series half-way thru or at any time?


Yeah, it does stack the deck for boat anglers, but I really just included kayaks because I knew some people would be interested either way, I could be wrong though. I'm not trying to make any kind of grand tournament series, just something for fun and to get the competitive juices flowing. So, to answer your question you can join in at anytime through the year. I'm not planning on a ''team of the year'' deal. If this generates enough interest it's possible it could develop into something bigger and better, but for right now it's really just a group a people fishing for the biggest two redfish.


----------



## fsu alex

tailfisher1979 said:


> Nope. Just offering an option. Cull permits and insurance? Just wondering because we had to have them. Also making a kayak division separate from the boat division will draw in more kayaks.


This not an organized group/club, business or event(s), so my insurance provider said neither is required by law. I made sure I checked before I started anything. I'm sure if this grows into something, I'll be required to. As far as a kayak division, at the moment this is at an infant stage. It's possible in the future, if this year pans out.


----------



## MrFish

fsu alex said:


> This not an organized group/club, business or event(s), so my insurance provider said neither is required by law. I made sure I checked before I started anything. I'm sure if this grows into something, I'll be required to.


Guess that rules out an awards banquet.


----------



## fsu alex

MrFish said:


> Guess that rules out an awards banquet.


Yep and tiny redfish trophies.


----------



## tailfisher1979

fsu alex said:


> This not an organized group/club, business or event(s), so my insurance provider said neither is required by law. I made sure I checked before I started anything. I'm sure if this grows into something, I'll be required to. As far as a kayak division, at the moment this is at an infant stage. It's possible in the future if this year pans out.


Yep. Roger that. I might drive over and fish a couple. Always down for some friendly competition. Sounds fun.


----------



## fsu alex

Jeffbro999 said:


> This is very cool of you to set up something like this Alex. Sounds like a lot of fun, wish I could take part in it. Good luck man :thumbup:


I'm sure someone would bring you on as a teammate.


----------



## dehook

60hertz said:


> I'm in...




You mean WE in! 
Sory alex, there's a new sheriff in town!


----------



## fsu alex

dehook said:


> You mean WE in!
> Sory alex, there's a new sheriff in town!


We shall see!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

fsu alex said:


> I'm sure someone would bring you on as a teammate.


Definitely gonna try to find someone. Would be fun to meet some of you guys and have some friendly competition. We'll see what happens.


----------



## dabutcher

I'm in!


----------



## fsu alex

Just a reminder, the first tournament will be in two weeks on 4/16/16 at Shoreline Park. Launch time will be 6:00 A.M, so show up early for registration.


----------



## tailfisher1979

Well that knocks me out of it. The ECRC has their tournament and get together in Delacroix that weekend.


----------



## Sunshine17

Is there anyway to preregister? Or you have to do it that morning?


----------



## fsu alex

Sunshine17 said:


> Is there anyway to preregister? Or you have to do it that morning?


The registration is just a liability release that you sign and print your name on. Shouldn't take more than a couple minutes.


----------



## fsu alex

tailfisher1979 said:


> Well that knocks me out of it. The ECRC has their tournament and get together in Delacroix that weekend.


Dang sucks. I didn't even noticed that they overlapped.


----------



## Sunshine17

So then the money will be given at the time of the registration in the morning?


----------



## fsu alex

That's correct. I don't have anyway to accept credit or debit cards, so be sure to bring cash.


----------



## Sunshine17

Roger that, I plan on being there. Thanks for setting this up fsu alex.


----------



## fsu alex

Sunshine17 said:


> Roger that, I plan on being there. Thanks for setting this up fsu alex.


No problem. I'm looking forward to some good competition.


----------



## BlackwaterBax

Im in!


----------



## fsu alex

The first Pensacola Redfish Tournament Series event is only one week away, April 16. Launch site is Shoreline Park, Gulf Breeze. 
Registration and boat launch time will begin at 5:15 and the tournament will begin at 6/safe light. Hope to see y'all Saturday!


----------



## redfishreaper

im extremely interested. do we just show up and sign up?


----------



## fsu alex

redfishreaper said:


> im extremely interested. do we just show up and sign up?


Yes, just show up, sign up and wait for the shotgun start. You'll need to get to Shoreline Park by 5:15 or 5:30 that way you'll have time to launch your boat and sign up.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

do you have anyone signed up for this weekend's tournament yet?


----------



## Chapman5011

SWAngler said:


> If only artificial's, you should also prohibit Matrix to make it fair? Just my humble opinion.


Matrix is artificial as it gets


----------



## fsu alex

I don't have any kind of preregistration set up. You just sign up the day of the event, it will only take a minute. I've had 9 teams tell me they were going to attend. It's hard to say exactly how many will show up though.


----------



## Tonto FAC

How would the new FWC redfish limit for the Northwest Region starting May 1, affect the tournament? If a team can consist of one person then he/she cannot weigh two fish.


----------



## fsu alex

LOOKING TO GET SOME FEED BACK. 
Due to the forecasted high wind this Saturday, are y'all open to the idea of postponing the tournament until next Saturday, April 23?


----------



## fsu alex

Tonto FAC said:


> How would the new FWC redfish limit for the Northwest Region starting May 1, affect the tournament? If a team can consist of one person then he/she cannot weigh two fish.


That's an interesting question. I believe an aggregate total of two fish makes for a better tournament. So, you'd have to take your chances and hope every other team only weighs in one fish or find a teammate.


----------



## Tonto FAC

fsu alex said:


> That's an interesting question. I believe an aggregate total of two fish makes for a better tournament. So, you'd have to take your chances and hope every other team only weighs in one fish or find a teammate.


That changes the rules.


----------



## fsu alex

Yes, it does. After May 1 I'll change the rules officially.


----------



## testoner

SWAngler said:


> If only artificial's, you should also prohibit Matrix to make it fair? Just my humble opinion.



Hilarious!


Tight lines.


----------



## NoleAnimal

What about a non-trailered boat? I'm assuming it is ok to just be at the launch site at the start time and that is still within the rules, correct? (As long as we are not removing the boat from the water and trailering it somewhere else).


----------



## NoleAnimal

fsu alex said:


> LOOKING TO GET SOME FEED BACK.
> Due to the forecasted high wind this Saturday, are y'all open to the idea of postponing the tournament until next Saturday, April 23?


I'm all for that.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

NoleAnimal said:


> I'm all for that.


X2. I'll be out of town this weekend for a bass tourney, but next weekend would be perfect. Keep us posted Alex.


----------



## dabutcher

It won't hurt my feelings if the tournament is rescheduled for next weekend. 

If the weather forecast is correct, then the sound and most of the bay is going to be pretty snotty Saturday morning.

If the tournament is a go for this Saturday, then I'll fish it. If the tournament is postponed, then my back says "Thank You".


----------



## fsu alex

Due to the forecasted high winds and small craft advisory, I've decided to postpone the tournament until next Saturday, April 23. I'm sorry if this is an inconvenience to anyone.


----------



## fsu alex

NoleAnimal said:


> What about a non-trailered boat? I'm assuming it is ok to just be at the launch site at the start time and that is still within the rules, correct? (As long as we are not removing the boat from the water and trailering it somewhere else).


 That shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## pikaling

OK，sir，which kind of lure do you need？we could offer any lure if you need.my e-mail：[email protected]


----------



## fsu alex

Weather is forecasted to be good this weekend. I hope to see a good turn out for the inaugural tournament. Registration starts at 5:15 am and the shotgun start is at 6 am. 
Shoreline Park, Gulf Breeze
$100 entry fee per team


----------



## reelsportsman

is there expected to be a good turnout? long drive for just a few boats


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

fsu alex said:


> Yeah, it does stack the deck for boat anglers, but I really just included kayaks because I knew some people would be interested either way, I could be wrong though. I'm not trying to make any kind of grand tournament series, just something for fun and to get the competitive juices flowing. So, to answer your question you can join in at anytime through the year. I'm not planning on a ''team of the year'' deal. If this generates enough interest it's possible it could develop into something bigger and better, but for right now it's really just a group a people fishing for the biggest two redfish.


I agree - with no intention of complicating things- sounds like you would do better to include a separate "kayak" class.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Well, the delay excludes us.... prior commitments will prevent our participation. Also, might be interested in some sponsor work if you are interested - for next year. Need to get with me before the first of the year to plan it.


----------



## fsu alex

reelsportsman said:


> is there expected to be a good turnout? long drive for just a few boats


I have no way of knowing for sure, since preregistration isn't required. I know that's not a very helpful answer... I've had 6-10 teams tell me they are going to participate.


----------



## NoleAnimal

We will not be there tomorrow, but we are looking forward to the rest of them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## fsu alex

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Well, the delay excludes us.... prior commitments will prevent our participation. Also, might be interested in some sponsor work if you are interested - for next year. Need to get with me before the first of the year to plan it.


Sorry you can't make it. I'll see how this year goes and I might get with you about sponsorship.


----------



## fsu alex

Seams like a lot of people are interested in knowing the number of participants. So, if you plan to fish the tournament tomorrow, just type "I'm in"
Thanks


----------



## dabutcher

I'm in!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Im out.... have to work


----------



## Tugboat

I'm in


----------



## reelsportsman

I'm in


----------



## BlackwaterBax

Im in!


----------



## fsu alex

Thanks to the teams that fished the tournament today! Only two teams weighed in fish. It was a pretty tough redfish bite today. A couple teams reported seeing a bunch of fish, but they all had lockjaw. 

The next tournament is June 4, but I might change the location from Navy Point to somewhere else, due to the high usage of the ramp during snapper season. 
Results are as follows:
1. Alex Johnson/David Godwin
4.69 & 6.28 = 10.96

2. Heath Lavin/Bill Burke
4.07 & 3.81 = 7.88

T3. Kory Bayley/Jace Baxley
T3. Patrick Bastura/John Fitzgerald 
0.00


----------



## dabutcher

It was a great day to be on the water and a pleasure to meet the other anglers. Can't wait for the next tournament.

The redfish were definitely not cooperative. However, the trout bite stayed steady all day. Also, I had a stellar day sight fishing gator gars in shallow water. This one was about 5 feet long.


----------



## fsu alex

dabutcher said:


> It was a great day to be on the water and a pleasure to meet the other anglers. Can't wait for the next tournament.
> 
> The redfish were definitely not cooperative. However, the trout bite stayed steady all day. Also, I had a stellar day sight fishing gator gars in shallow water. This one was about 5 feet long.


And so begins Godwin's gator gar sight fishing services!


----------



## fsu alex

Due to June 4th being the only weekend of federal red snapper season and high boat traffic at Navy Point boat ramp, I've decided to change locations to Archie Glover ramp in Milton. 

Entry fee will be $100 per team. Teams will consist of one or two anglers per vessel.

All fish weighed must be inside the Florida redfish slot. Each 2 man team may weigh in two legal redfish and the team with the heaviest aggregate total weight wins. All fish must be weighed in alive or the team is subject to a half pound per dead fish penalty. 

Start time will be at 6 am/ safe light and all teams must be back at the ramp by 3 pm. Late teams will be penalized a half pound per minute that they are late.


----------



## dabutcher

Count me in!


----------



## 60hertz

If my new partner David J. Maloney gets out of trouble I'll be in, if not I may just fish it solo.


----------



## fsu alex

60hertz said:


> If my new partner David J. Maloney gets out of trouble I'll be in, if not I may just fish it solo.


Just make sure he's not operating your boat!


----------



## BlackwaterBax

I'll be there!


----------



## dabutcher

Since it's winner take all, a ten boat tournament would have a nice payout.


----------



## redfishreaper

fsu alex said:


> Thanks to the teams that fished the tournament today! Only two teams weighed in fish. It was a pretty tough redfish bite today. A couple teams reported seeing a bunch of fish, but they all had lockjaw.
> 
> The next tournament is June 4, but I might change the location from Navy Point to somewhere else, due to the high usage of the ramp during snapper season.
> Results are as follows:
> 1. Alex Johnson/David Godwin
> 4.69 & 6.28 = 10.96
> 
> 2. Heath Lavin/Bill Burke
> 4.07 & 3.81 = 7.88
> 
> T3. Kory Bayley/Jace Baxley
> T3. Patrick Bastura/John Fitzgerald
> 0.00


looking foward to the next tournament! any new updates?


----------



## fsu alex

The second tournament of the series is two weeks away, June 4th. I decided if 10 or more teams participate there will be a 70% payout to first place and 30% to second. The tournament will be held at Archie Glover boat ramp in Milton.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

NJD and I are on for the June 4 tournament. Is blast off at 6 AM or at first light? We have a little drive to get there, and just want to be sure we are not late.


----------



## fsu alex

Amarillo Palmira said:


> NJD and I are on for the June 4 tournament. Is blast off at 6 AM or at first light? We have a little drive to get there, and just want to be sure we are not late.


Event two is this weekend at Archie Glover boat in Milton. Registration will be open at 5:00 am and the shotgun start will be at 5:45. Due to the narrow canal at this ramp, everyone is to idle out of the bayou, then I will sound the horn.


----------



## fsu alex

Amarillo Palmira said:


> NJD and I are on for the June 4 tournament. Is blast off at 6 AM or at first light? We have a little drive to get there, and just want to be sure we are not late.


Awesome! 5:45 will be the target blast off time.


----------



## dabutcher

I'm in!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Roger that. Thanks. See you there!


----------



## NoleAnimal

Jeff and I will be there on Saturday.


----------



## fsu alex

NoleAnimal said:


> Jeff and I will be there on Saturday.


Good deal! See y'all then.


----------



## BlackwaterBax

I'll be there saturday


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Unfortunately, we are out to due a medical problem. Hope to catch you on the next one.

AP


----------



## fsu alex

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Unfortunately, we are out to due a medical problem. Hope to catch you on the next one.
> 
> AP


 Hopefully it's nothing serious. See you at the next one.


----------



## fsu alex

To say the bite today was tough would be a gross understatement. The morning started out heavy rain storms and ended with more storms and high winds. Overall, not many fish were caught. Some teams stayed in Escambia, others went to Navarre and Big Lagoon. Thanks to all the teams that came out and braved the weather. Here are the results:

1. Bill Burke/ Trevor Taylor 6.48
2. Alex Johnson/ David Godwin 5.40
3. Jace Baxley/ Cody Stokes 2.00
4. Ethan Nelson/ Colin O'Brien 1.94*
5.John Ott/ Brad Anthes 0.00

*1/2 pound dead fish penalty


----------



## dabutcher

It was one of the most frustrating days in trying to catch a redfish that I have ever experienced. 

Congratulations to Bill and Trevor. You guys found a way to win in tough conditions.

It was a pleasure meeting everyone yesterday. I had a great time and look forward to the next tournament.


----------



## fsu alex

The next leg of the tournament series is less than a month away. It will be in August 20. The launch site will be Navy Point boat launch, 
54–98 Greve Rd
Pensacola, FL 32507
United States
Sign in/ launch will begin at 5am and the shotgun start will be at 5:45. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## dabutcher

I'll be there.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Interested!


----------



## fsu alex

Just a reminder, this Saturday, 8/20. Is the next tournament. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## dabutcher

I'm ready. These tournaments are a lot of fun.


----------



## fsu alex

Yet another tough day of fishing for most of the anglers today. We had beautiful weather but the redfish didn't want to corporate. Here are today's results:

1. John Ott/ Trevor Taylor: 7.38 lbs
2. Alex Johnson/ David Godwin: 7.0 lbs
3. Micheal Haynes/ Evan Haynes: 3.08
4. Kyle Fullingim/ Lacey Fullingim: 2.40

The next tournament is October 22 and will likely be at Blackwater Bay


----------



## dabutcher

In spite of the redfish being very finicky, the tournament was a lot of fun. 

Congratulations to John and Trevor! Taking a chance of some new water paid off for you guys.

Trevor is on a roll. He has been on the winning team in the last two tournaments.


----------



## fsu alex

The final event for the year will be on 
October 22. 
Boat ramp: Marquis Basin, Blackwater Bay
5187 Nimitz Rd
Milton, FL 32583

Check in/ registration will begin at 5:15am

Shotgun start at 6:20am or safe light

Must be back to the ramp by 3pm

$100 per team

Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## BlackwaterBax

I will be there!
Is it ok to just drive the boat to the ramp since i live on blackwater and the boat is already in the water? Or do i need to trailer it?


----------



## dabutcher

I will be there as well. However, after getting spanked by everybody in a tournament at Panama City last week, I will be more humble than normal.


----------



## fsu alex

BlackwaterBax said:


> I will be there!
> Is it ok to just drive the boat to the ramp since i live on blackwater and the boat is already in the water? Or do i need to trailer it?


You can drive by boat to the ramp.


----------



## BlackwaterBax

Im not gonna be able to make it tomorrow. We had fun in the past tournaments and can't wait for next year's. Thanks for putting this on!


----------



## bamacpa

It will be interesting to see how you guys do with the cool front pushing through. Keep us updated and good luck to all!


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira

What was the final result? Just wondering.


----------



## fsu alex

I cancel/postponed the tournament due to only having two teams. I will probably try and reschedule another tournament for sometime in December.


----------



## BlackwaterBax

Sweet! I should be able to make it


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira

Thanks for the reply Alex.


----------



## fsu alex

No problem.


----------



## BlackwaterBax

Do you have a certain weekend you're leaning towards for the last tournament?


----------



## fsu alex

BlackwaterBax said:


> Do you have a certain weekend you're leaning towards for the last tournament?


Either 12/3 or 12/10


----------



## BlackwaterBax

fsu alex said:


> Either 12/3 or 12/10


12/10 is better for us, but we hopefully would be able to do 12/3 too if you did it then


----------



## fsu alex

Alright, there will be a tournament on 12/10 at Marquis Basin, Blackwater Bay. 
5187 Nimitz Rd
Milton, FL 32583
United States
I will set the time for the launch and shotgun start at the beginning of December. So I'll have a better idea of when sunrise will be. 

$100 per team, winner takes all. 

Except on this tournament, if there are MORE than 5 teams, 2nd place will win their entry fee back. If there are MORE than 9 teams, 1st place gets 70% payout and 2nd gets 30%


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

I don't know if this will help or not Alex, but the tide chart I use shows sunrise and sundown times and takes daylight savings into account. Shows sunrise on 12/10 is at 6:34AM


----------



## fsu alex

Jeffbro999 said:


> I don't know if this will help or not Alex, but the tide chart I use shows sunrise and sundown times and takes daylight savings into account. Shows sunrise on 12/10 is at 6:34AM


It helps to a degree. I want to have a feel for when "safe light" will be. I'm guessing around 6:15-6:20.


----------



## fsu alex

Just a reminder the tournament on 12/10 will be at Marquis Basin, Blackwater Bay. 
5187 Nimitz Rd
Milton, FL 32583
United States
Registration will start at 5:00 am 
Shotgun start at 6:15

$100 per team, winner takes all. 

Except on this tournament, if there are MORE than 5 teams, 2nd place will win their entry fee back. If there are MORE than 9 teams, 1st place gets 70% payout and 2nd gets 30%.


----------



## dabutcher

There are some on here that claim to know how to fish Blackwater. 

There are others that claim their favorite bait catches more redfish than any other bait in the area. 

I would love for these folks to put their skill set on display in this tournament.

I will be there!


----------



## fsu alex

Yesterday's tournament was had have cold, difficult conditions. The first real cold snap of the year had the redfish scattered and difficult to locate. Most anglers reported a good speckled trout bite but the redfish were MIA. Here are the results:

1. Alex Johnson/ David Godwin 8.99

T2. John Ott/ Brad Anthis 0.00

T2. Bill Burke/ Trever Taylor 0.00

T2. Bill Lipscomb/ Tre Hubbard 0.00

The plan right now for 2017 is to have 4 or 5 tournaments. I will post those dates after the first of the year.


----------



## fsu alex

Here is the schedule for the 2017 season. 

February 11 - Marquee Basin, Blackwater Bay

April 15- Shoreline Park, SR Sound

June 3- Archie Glover, Escambia Bay

August 12 - Navy Point, Pensacola Bay

October-November tournament date and location TBD

$100 entry fee, no membership fees. 
For 2017 I'm going use the same payout format that was used in the last tournament:

5 or less teams- winner takes all. 

6 - 9 teams- 2nd place wins $100, 1st gets the rest of the pot. 

10+ teams- 1st gets 70% and 2nd gets 30%. 

Looking forward to the first tournament in a month!


----------



## fsu alex

The first tournament of 2017 is coming up in two weeks Marquis Basin, Blackwater Bay. 

5187 Nimitz Rd
Milton, FL 32583

Registration will open at 5:30 am

Shotgun start will be at 6:15 am or safe light

Weigh in at 3 pm

Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## dabutcher

I'll be there and I totally expect to win. I have no equal on Blackwater or Escambia.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

dabutcher said:


> I'll be there and I totally expect to win. I have no equal on Blackwater or Escambia.


Confidence. ... i like that in a fishermen


----------



## barefoot

dabutcher said:


> I'll be there and I totally expect to win. I have no equal on Blackwater or Escambia.


Woo wee, now that's a challenge guys.


----------



## 60hertz

dabutcher said:


> I'll be there and I totally expect to win. I have no equal on Blackwater or Escambia.


Don't be so shy! Tell us how you REALLY feel.


----------



## 60hertz

So who's going to see if they can outfish dabutcher on Saturday?

Anyone?


----------



## dabutcher

The winner of the tournament has to supply therapy beverages for all the losers. 

My cooler is packed and ready to go.


----------



## 60hertz

Well, after a long hiatus from tournament fishing - I'm going to enter. 

My cooler will be stocked as well, and I hope everyone likes Budweiser.


----------



## fsu alex

Luckily today the wind forecast didn't go as the weather man called it. Flat in the morning and the wind picked up around 9:30 but most locations remained fishable. Some people reported catching a fair amount of redfish today, just not many scale tippers. Here are the results:

1. Alex Johnson/ David Godwin- 10.60

2. John Ott/ Mike McClure- 6.12

3. Trevor Taylor/ Bill Burke- 5.20

T4. Jonathan Brown/ Rick Carroll 0.00

T4. Jeff Russell/ Bobby Bassevaa 0.00


----------



## fsu alex

The second tournament of the year is April 15th at Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze. Registration will open at 5 am and the shotgun start will be at 6 am. 

Artificials only

$100 per team


Winner takes all under 5 teams 

6-9 teams: 2nd place gets $100 and 
1st place takes the rest

10+ teams: 1st gets 70% and 2nd gets 30% of the pot

There will also be calcuttas for the largest speckled trout and the redfish with the most spots. Calcuttas will be $20 each to enter and winner takes all.


----------



## dabutcher

I own the Sound and any other inshore water within a 20 mile radius of Shoreline. 

Winning will be easy.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

dabutcher said:


> I own the Sound and any other inshore water within a 20 mile radius of Shoreline.
> 
> Winning will be easy.


Hahahahaha

:whistling:


----------



## 60hertz

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> :whistling:


So is the captain in?


----------



## barefoot

Alex;

Do you have to launch from shoreline or just be there for blast-off & weigh-in?


----------



## fsu alex

barefoot said:


> Alex;
> 
> Do you have to launch from shoreline or just be there for blast-off & weigh-in?


No, you can launch your boat somewhere else. You just have to register, start the tournament and weigh in at Shoreline.


----------



## barefoot

dabutcher said:


> I own the Sound and any other inshore water within a 20 mile radius of Shoreline.
> 
> Winning will be easy.


Well crap, no reason for any of us to enter now.


----------



## barefoot

Alex
How did the tourney go?


----------



## fsu alex

Today's tournament started with a stiff South East wind that stayed around all day and progressively got worse as the day went on. Conditions weren't ideal, but there were some nice redfish and speckled trout caught. 

Here are today's results:

1. Alex Johnson/ David Godwin 9.56

2. Ken Cube/ Bill Burke 8.66

3. Mike Haynes/ Jason Haynes 6.86

4. Jace Baxley/ Brandon Henry 0.00


----------



## fsu alex

Pensacola Redfish Tournament Series 

Second event info:

Event date: June 3

Location: Archie Glover boat ramp

2318 N 14th Av 
Milton, FL 32583

Registration will open at 4:30 am/ shotgun start at 5:30 am

Weigh in at 3 pm

$100 per team


----------



## fsu alex

Must teams had to deal with storms and high winds throughout the day, but the fish bit pretty well. Here are the results:

1. Jeff Russell/ George Johnson 9.74

2. Alex Johnson/ Nick Lytle 7.98

3. Michael Haynes/ Evan Haynes 7.94*

4. Trevor Taylor/ John Ott 6.62

5. Jace Baxley/ Hunter Cannon 6.12

* reflects half pound dead fish penalty 

Thanks for the teams that came out and braved the weather. The next tournament will be 7/29 at Navy Point boat ramp in Pensacola.


----------



## dabutcher

Great job guys!

Hate I had to miss it. I will fish the next tournament.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

dabutcher said:


> Great job guys!
> 
> Hate I had to miss it. I will fish the next tournament.


When and where


----------



## fsu alex

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> When and where



Navy Point on 7/29.


----------



## fsu alex

Pensacola Redfish Tournament Series 

Fourth event info:

Event date: July 29

Location: Navy Point boat ramp

54–98 Greve Rd
Pensacola, FL 32507

Registration will open at 4:30 am/ shotgun start at 5:30 am

Weigh in at 3 pm

$100 per team


----------



## fsu alex

Event date: October 28

Location: Archie Glover boat ramp

2318 N 14th Av 
Milton, FL 32583

Registration will open at 5:30 am/ shotgun start at 6:30 am safe light

Weigh in at 3 pm

$100 per team

Artificials only


----------



## dabutcher

Another one of these tournaments is scheduled for December 9 at Blackwater. I'm sure that Alex will soon post the details.

Just for the record, I absolutely own Blackwater. I win every tournament I fish on Blackwater. I have no equal on Blackwater.


----------



## fsu alex

Tournament info:

Event date: December 9

Location: Marquis Basin, Blackwater Bay

5201 Nimitz Rd
Milton, FL 32583

Registration will open at 5:00am/ shotgun start at 6:00am/safe light

Weigh in at 3 pm

$100 per team

Artificials only

I’m going to modify the payout format for this tournament as well. 

1-5 teams - winner takes all

6-9 teams - $150 to 2nd place, winner gets the rest

10+ teams - 1st 60%, 2nd 30%, 3rd 10%


----------



## fsu alex

Here’s the 2018 schedule. Some dates and locations are subject to change. 

February 10- Marquee Basin

April 28- Shoreline Park

June 9- Archie Glover

August 11- Navarre

October 27- Archie Glover

$100 per team

Artificials only

I’m going to modify the payout format for this year as well. 

1-5 teams - winner takes all

6-9 teams - $150 to 2nd place, winner gets the rest

10+ teams - 1st 60%, 2nd 30%, 3rd 10%


----------



## reds

Just checking to see if the tournament is still on for the weekend?


----------



## fsu alex

The second tournament is a few weeks away and I’m going to change the format of this tournament just to see how it goes. Live bait will be allowed for this tournament. 

June 16

Archie Glover boat ramp
2318 N 14th Av Acc 1
Milton, FL 32583

$100 per team

Registration will open at 4:30am and the shotgun start will be at 5:30/ safe light. 

Weigh in at 3 pm

1-5 teams - winner takes all

6-9 teams - $150 to 2nd place, winner gets the rest

10+ teams - 1st 60%, 2nd 30%, 3rd 10%


----------



## fsu alex

fsu alex said:


> The second tournament is a few weeks away and I’m going to change the format of this tournament just to see how it goes. Live bait will be allowed for this tournament.
> 
> June 16
> 
> Archie Glover boat ramp
> 2318 N 14th Av Acc 1
> Milton, FL 32583
> 
> $100 per team
> 
> Registration will open at 4:30am and the shotgun start will be at 5:30/ safe light.
> 
> Weigh in at 3 pm
> 
> 1-5 teams - winner takes all
> 
> 6-9 teams - $150 to 2nd place, winner gets the rest
> 
> 10+ teams - 1st 60%, 2nd 30%, 3rd 10%


The tournament is postponed to 7/7.


----------



## fsu alex

Last tournament of the year will be on Saturday 11/10. This will be a $50 entry fee per team. 

Location: Archie Glover boat ramp
N 14th Ave
Milton, FL 32583

Registration will begin at 5:15, shotgun start at 6am/safe light

All anglers must be back by 3pm, or are subject to a 1/2lbs per minute late penalty 

Artificials only

Team consists of two anglers, all fish must be within the Florida redfish slot of 18”-27” and weighed in alive. Dead fish penalty will be a 1/2 per fish

1-5 teams - winner takes all

6-9 teams - 2nd gets $50, winner gets the rest

10+- 2nd gets $150, winner gets the rest


----------



## fsu alex

Here is the schedule for 2019. Dates are subject to change. 

Marquis Basin- 1/26 
Blackwater Bay

Shoreline- 4/20
Santa Rosa Sound

Archie Glover- 6/1
Escambia Bay

Shoreline- October/November TBD
Santa Rosa Sound


----------



## fsu alex

Rules

Artificials only, shotgun start, no boundaries, all anglers must use the same boat ramp are not allowed to load and relaunch at another location. 

Entry fee will be $100 per team. Teams will consist of two anglers per vessel. All fish will be weighed on the same scale. 

All fish weighed must be inside the Florida redfish slot 18”-27”. Redfish length will be verified on a Check It Stick slant board with a Check It Stick tail pincher ran to the 26” line. Each team may weigh in two legal redfish and the team with the heaviest aggregate total weight wins. All fish must be weighed in alive. Dead fish are allowed to be weighed in, but are not allowed to be put on ice before being weighed in. Iced or frozen fish will be disqualified. Teams are subject to a half pound per dead fish penalty. 

Start time will be at safe light (varies throughout the year) and all teams must be back at the ramp by 3 pm. Late teams will be penalized a half pound per minute that they are late.

Payouts:

1-4 teams - winner takes all

5-6 teams- 1st 80%, 2nd 20%

7-9 teams - 1st 70%, 2nd 20%, 3rd 10%

10+ teams - 1st 60%, 2nd 30%, 3rd 10%

Team of the year:

The team of the year will receive two $100 gift certificates to Lost Bay or Grays Bait and Tackle. Points will be totaled after the last tournament and the team with the highest total will be named team of the year. First place will receive 100 points and points will decrease by one point with each place. Example: 2nd 99 points, 3rd 98 points, 4th 97 points, etc.


----------

